# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Shpjegimi i endrres sime

## FierAkja143

u ngrita sot dhe me ngeli ne mendje endera qe pash.  E bukura ishte se para se te me zgjoj babai po shikoja ne ender qe kisha vajtur tek njera dhe po e pyesja te me shpjegonte enderen qe kisha par!!!..u merzita shume se sa filloj ajo te ma shpjegonte me ngriti babi per ne shkolle!  

Anyway enderra ishte kshu:
Eshte ky djali dhe erdhi tek lokali ku isha ulur une.  Po me shikonte dhe une i vajta tek tavolina dhe po i flisja dhe i kerkova te dilnim dhe ai sdonte!  Iku dhe me dha nja buket me lule te verdha.  Une u merzita shume se thash une po mire ky deri die me lutej mua..ca ndodhi tani?
Kush di ta shpjegoj kete enderr?  *Kan ndo nje domethenje lulet e verdha qe me dha?*

ps...ky eshte person i vertet i cili ka nja 9 muaj qe po mundohet te dalim por une i them jo.  Eshte djal i mire dreqi, por edhe pse ndo nje here ne klas e gjej veten duke shkruajtur emrin e ti ne fletore,  prap sikur nuk dua ti futem akoma ktyre muhabeteve  :shkelje syri: 

tani dikush te ma shpjegoj enderen se me ngeli ne mendje!!!!!!!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Ju lutem flisni SHQIP!!!!

----------


## FierAkja143

diikush pergjigje dua te mar une por do ta coj atie temen kur te mbaroj ramazani se tani sjan shume te perqendruar.

milaniste nuk eshte shqiptar jo, por kjo ska fare rendesi per mua (aty afer shqipris eshte per te qene  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Prototype

rrace superiore ne  :perqeshje: 

Ajo endrra nuk e di cdo te thote o Fieralda po ngjyra e verdhe simbolizon xhelozi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## nausika

> u ngrita sot dhe me ngeli ne mendje endera qe pash.  E bukura ishte se para se te me zgjoj babai po shikoja ne ender qe kisha vajtur tek njera dhe po e pyesja te me shpjegonte enderen qe kisha par!!!..u merzita shume se sa filloj ajo te ma shpjegonte me ngriti babi per ne shkolle!  
> 
> Anyway enderra ishte kshu:
> Eshte ky djali dhe erdhi tek lokali ku isha ulur une.  Po me shikonte dhe une i vajta tek tavolina dhe po i flisja dhe i kerkova te dilnim dhe ai sdonte!  Iku dhe me dha nja buket me lule te verdha.  Une u merzita shume se thash une po mire ky deri die me lutej mua..ca ndodhi tani?
> Kush di ta shpjegoj kete enderr?  *Kan ndo nje domethenje lulet e verdha qe me dha?*
> 
> ps...ky eshte person i vertet i cili ka nja 9 muaj qe po mundohet te dalim por une i them jo.  Eshte djal i mire dreqi, por edhe pse ndo nje here ne klas e gjej veten duke shkruajtur emrin e ti ne fletore,  prap sikur nuk dua ti futem akoma ktyre muhabeteve 
> 
> tani dikush te ma shpjegoj enderen se me ngeli ne mendje!!!!!!!



Sic e ka thene diikushi, psikologjia nuk meret me shpjegimin e endrave. Per fat te mire kjo dhunti ...lol... ka kaluar ne juridiksion te fallxhoreve/aka plakave qe shikojne filxhanet.

nqs. je shuuuuuuume kurioze...ka shume faqe ne internet qe ofrojne meren me shpjegime absolutikisht jo-objektive    :pa dhembe:  

Pershendetje, 

Nausika  :Lulja3:

----------


## FLORIRI

Alda une e shpjegoj keshtu.

Do vije dita qe ti do ta pranosh ate dhe buqeta e luleve do jete e kuqe.Simboli i dashurise.Do te kaloni bukur do lumturohesh qe do jesh me ate qe i shkruan emrin padashje ne fletore.Por nuk do vonoje dhe dita qe do ndaheni.Do pertypesh dhimbjen dhe hidherimin do merzitesh pra ai do te dhuroje buqeten e verdhe pra ai do te ftohet me ty..e verdha eshte ngjyre e zbehte.Nuk do te te ndjej si dikur ne kohen e buqetes kuqe.Ti do ta kerkosh nuk do te vije.Ti do te vuash ai do te shkoj diku tjeter..

gjithsesi ky eshte mendimi im ti mos u frikeso...lool

Si baj dhe une jash pa qene frojdi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ORIONI

Hap syte se po te semur  dicka (Dashuria ose Djali).(Domethenia e luleve te verdha).

----------


## FierAkja143

ahhahahaha floriri ca fantazi qe ke!!!!
nausika moj per tu fut ne google e di une po une doja ndo nje gje me "profesionale" ose te them te drejten dua ta gjej te gateshme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DeuS

Pasi ta kesh hequr pasigurine (ose xhelozine) qe ke per te mi goce, shko dhe hapja zemren atij djali, sepse me c'po kuptoj, ti ke ndjenja per te...por dicka po te frenon!

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Shpjegimi , peshtjellimi i enderrave ne rrethin e psikoanalitikes vazhdon te praktikohet .

por dicka qe ti duhet te dish eshte qe enderrat nuk mund te shpjegohen ashtu, ne menyre abstrakte.
Duke qene se enderrat jane te mbrujtura me simbolizma qe shprehin shqetesime e deshira nga jeta jote e perditeshme , analisti duhet te dije dicka me shume rreth teje  per nje  peshtjellim te  asaj qe ke pare gjate gjumit .

Ekzistojne natyrisht shpjegime standarte per simbole standarte gjate fazes onirike  por nje shpjegim i shpejte eshte nje shpjegim i  percipte

----------


## Anisela

Freud dhe Jung nxoren si konluzion qe ne enderra gjendet realiteti ,motivet e fshehura...Psykologet,analizojne enderrat e pacienteve..Nje enderr eshte zinxhir i procesit jetesor dhe personalitetit...*Trendafilat e verdhe,Ndjenja dhe Ndrojtje!!*

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Stockholm Syndrom ?

----------

Biglove (31-10-2015)

----------


## Rebele

:-)

Une them (subjektive, pra) qe e verdha simbolizon tharje/fishkje ... si dicka qe ka qene e bardhe dikur por mungesa e perdorimit per kohe te gjate e ka vjeteruar. 
Pra, jepi nje shans atij djalit.

----------

